# MetricAB today for Sale at Plugin Alliance - Anyone using it?



## Oliver (Mar 9, 2019)

https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/...STAR+FOR+ONE+DAY+ADPTR+Audio+Metric+AB+190309

I am looking for something like this for some time.
This is normally 199$, today only 39 with voucher.

Anyone using this and what is your experince with it?

thx for your help


----------



## Anders Wall (Mar 9, 2019)

Oliver said:


> https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/adptr_metricab.html?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Metric+AB+$39++24+hours+only!&utm_campaign=STAR+FOR+ONE+DAY+ADPTR+Audio+Metric+AB+190309
> 
> I am looking for something like this for some time.
> This is normally 199$, today only 39 with voucher.
> ...


If you are a PA customer you should have a $25 voucher (loyalty for March) in your mail.

That makes it only $14.

I use it for post work.
To load prev. shows as reference.
Have the old version without all the fancy extras, like to use my ears not my eyes when working with audio (not saying it’s a bad thing, it’s just me).

https://www.samplemagic.com/details/184/magic-ab

Cheers,
/Anders


----------



## wst3 (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm not a big fan of A/B tools, like Anders I trust my ears more than my eyes. I have tried 3 or 4 now, and this one seems to be the closest to what I need to make comparisons. None of them are perfect, at the sale price I think you can purchase it to use as a teaching tool if nothing else. I probably would not recommend it at the full price.


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 9, 2019)

I mainly use the freq. feature (filters) to compare ranges with reference tracks or suss out problematic areas (via ear). Works great when needed, no problems, stable. I use it along with Izotope & a few other similar tools.

Try to demo if possible.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Mar 9, 2019)

Anders Wall said:


> If you are a PA customer you should have a $25 voucher (loyalty for March) in your mail.
> 
> That makes it only $14.
> 
> ...


I made my first puurchase from PA last month, but haven't received any $25 loyalty voucher for March (I checked my SPAM folder too). Do they normally start right away or after multiple purchases? If I could get MetricAB for $14 I'd do it.

EDIT: I contacted PA and found out you need to have spent at least $50 over the past 12 months to start getting loyalty vouchers. That makes sense...


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 9, 2019)

Many have reported problems with not receiving their vouchers or promo emails even if subscribed to the newsletter. You might try re-subscribing or contacting support if the problem persists.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 10, 2019)

Guys, thx for the insight!
i have purchased it and will try it out next week!

i also think, that you anyway can only apply one voucher per order...so i did that already with the 50$ off!


----------



## estolad (Mar 13, 2019)

Regarding the loyalty vouchers: 
_Yes, we send out loyalty gift vouchers ($25, $50 and even $75!) to our paying customers almost every month!

Once you start spending more than $50 with us you will receive these vouchers via email for up to 12 months. You can use them on future orders, upgrades and more._


----------

